
Ava: A refined, futuristic test runner - dc2
https://github.com/sindresorhus/ava/#
======
thingylab
Is it futuristic because it runs tests concurrently?

~~~
s986s
It also shoots lasers, runs from the gpu and is in the cloud

Edit: despite i made myself giggle, I realize this comment is disrespectful to
the hard work the ava team put in. I will stand by it though because I believe
its to the benefit of people to realize how intention and theme doesnt
necessarilly match reality. But I love spaceships more than coffee tbh (hard
competition though)

Edit: i love how my comment was upvoted before my second. Glad we are a
thoughtful group. Basically that tells me emotional responses are
rewarded/punished rather than arguably productive. Criticism is important

------
quxbar
Started using it with Enzyme, fell in love with unit tests again. Upgrade your
tired old Mocha/Chai tests today! Keep Sinon though, Sinon is chill.

------
hartror
Is this a test runner like karma or a testing library like jasmine?

~~~
mofle
Jasmine

------
zzzmarcus
Also discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10135078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10135078)

and here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10626291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10626291)

------
sotojuan
Happy contributor to this project. It's great! Small useless nitpick: It's
"AVA".

~~~
StavrosK
HN auto-titlecases things, Afaik.

------
sdegutis
tl;dr: JavaScript test runner that runs tests concurrently and is designed
with ES6 features in mind

------
lucisferre
Considering it is still single threaded, does the fact that it is async really
matter unless your tests do a lot of I/O?

~~~
mofle
AVA also run test files concurrently in separate processes.

